# Construction worker ISO healthy lunches.



## Slkylo

Hello everyone! I'm a 24 year old 235lbs construction worker and I need healthy lunch help! At my job I am a lining technician, and we repair, clean, and televise sanitary sewer systems. Already you can see I don't have an easy-clean job. I need ideas for healthy, fast, meals I can pack for my 14-18 hour work days that doesn't need a lot of fuss to eat. Nutrition in mind for weight loss, but enough energy to make the day. 

Any, and all tips are welcome. Thanks!


----------



## PolishedTopaz

*Hello and Welcome to DC!!! *

*Could you give us some ideas about your likes and dislikes in foods or allergies? Inquiring minds wanna know *

*P Top*


----------



## Aunt Bea

How about salads?

Make up some lunch bags with strips of lean meat and low fat cheese at the beginning of the week.  A large tossed salad or even a "bag" salad from the store.  A few small containers of salad dressing.  Each morning fill a plastic bowl with salad, toss a bag of meat and cheese, a container of dressing and a couple pieces of fruit in a "six pack" cooler with a frozen bottle of water and go.

Don't forget your fork!


----------



## Timothy

There are about a thousand ways to make a healthy salad. You could have a great big salad in a Tupperware bowl, with a side bowl of dressing.

The combinations of salad ingredients and types of dressings are almost endless.

It's very good for you, great tasting and easy to make the evening before work.


----------



## vitauta

welcome to dc slklyo!  my favorite lunch combination would be soup and a sandwich--filling and satisfying without high costing calories if you choose carefully.  maybe start with a pea, bean or lentil soup with a tomato/lettuce sandwich sprinkled with bacon bits....


----------



## Dawgluver

A thermos of soup or stew to keep it warm, crackers and reduced fat cheese, some fruit, maybe with low fat caramel dip.  Sandwich with wet stuff in a separate baggie (lettuce, low fat mayo, tomatoes, etc.). Salads with grains and/or beans like quinoa and chickpeas.  Cut up veggies with low fat ranch dip.  Skim milk, low sodium V8.  A handful of nuts or trailmix to nibble for a snack.

BTW, welcome to DC!


----------



## Slkylo

Wow, thanks for the warm welcome. Glad to be here with all you great people. As far as food goes, I'll try anything and I like most anything. I don't have any food allergies, so that's a plus, and I have a large lunch box for work. I like the salad idea, just wonder if I can make it filling enough and still healthy.


----------



## Dawgluver

To a salad, try the beans, grains, big scoop of low fat cottage cheese, some frozen baby peas, some sunflower seeds or other nuts like walnuts and cashews, raisins, grapes, pineapple or apple slices, maybe some low fat ham or pastrami, carrots, radishes, along with some snack items.  Separate scoop of dressing.  Maybe some blue cheese crumbles.


----------



## Claire

Taboule and couscous are simple to make beforehand, add what you like (olives, a little chopped meat, low-fat feta, etc) and dole out before you go to work.

A big, and I do mean BIG, cut out of calories and fat can be .... can you actually _taste_ the slice or two of cheese you put on the meat in your meat sandwich (or for that matter on a fast-food burger)?  Most of the time you cannot.  Most people slap on a slice or two of American cheese and, if that's the case, give yourself a sit down and do a before and after taste test.  Most of the time you can taste it on a simple cheese and bread sandwich, but not on a salami or burger.  Save the cheese (and trust me, I love cheese!) for more flavorful cheeses and meals where they "star"!  

I'm not sure of your financial situation, but if  you can go for heartier breads that are chewier.  The bread will be more filling and it will make you feel like you've had a heartier meal if you actually have to chew your bread.

If you like subs, buy a low-calorie Italian dressing to dress them, along with lots of veggies.

Good luck and welcome!


----------



## Claire

And, as usual, I agree with Dawg.  Beans and lentils and such are very filling.  Again, something you can make in advance and dole out and eat cold (or nuke and eat from a thermos).  Slivered nuts are sources of healthy fats and also are filling on such dishes.  

Chili, believe it or not, is something that is very easy to make low-fat, very filling, and again, you can make a big batch, freeze (or not, lasts long in a fridge), nuke, and eat from a thermos (I swear, my husband would eat it cold).


----------



## Dawgluver

Claire said:
			
		

> And, as usual, I agree with Dawg.  Beans and lentils and such are very filling.  Again, something you can make in advance and dole out and eat cold (or nuke and eat from a thermos).  Slivered nuts are sources of healthy fats and also are filling on such dishes.
> 
> Chili, believe it or not, is something that is very easy to make low-fat, very filling, and again, you can make a big batch, freeze (or not, lasts long in a fridge), nuke, and eat from a thermos (I swear, my husband would eat it cold).



Thanks, Claire!  My husband DOES eat chili cold!  (I don't).  Crazy man...

Great ideas!

We've also gotten longevity from beans and rice (black, red, whatever) with whatever meat, usually smoked kielbasa, ham, chicken, you can cook ahead, heat, and again put in your thermos.  Probably need a widemouth one for these.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Perfect Lunch Jar:  http://www.amazon.com/Zojirushi-Classic-Bento-Vacuum-Lunch/dp/B0016S11VC/ref=pd_sim_k_2


----------



## salt and pepper

I think some of us are missing the point! This guy is a construction worker , is over 200 lbs ,and pretty young! He wants food! 
       Beef steak sandwich's,  calzones,  pasties.  Fruit and salads are for dessert!  Cheesecake will keep him going. when I worked with heavy equipment , I'd heat things in the engine compartment of a michine. Canned soup , pizza etc. Just don't forget about it or you will have a mess!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

He did ask for healthy...


----------



## Dawgluver

He wants to get his weight down.


----------



## chopper

Welcome. Glad you are here. I like to use wraps or tortillas to take my meat, cheese and veggies for lunch. If you just can't get those hands clean at lunch time, you can eat it from the little plastic zip lock bag.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Tomato juice is a filling and low calorie drink, it now comes in most any size can.  Small baggies of peanuts along with an apple make a decent snack or a hard boiled *FRESH *egg peeled and ready to go in a plastic bag.  Think about eating small things throughout the day instead of one big feeding at lunch.  Take a few minutes to eat breakfast even if it is only peanut butter on whole grain toast.


----------



## SherryDAmore

Aunt Bea said:


> Tomato juice is a filling and low calorie drink, it now comes in most any size can. Small baggies of peanuts along with an apple make a decent snack or a hard boiled *FRESH *egg peeled and ready to go in a plastic bag. Think about eating small things throughout the day instead of one big feeding at lunch. Take a few minutes to eat breakfast even if it is only peanut butter on whole grain toast.


 
I also send boiled eggs, or an english muffin with p/b or a bagel with cream cheese and smoked salmon. For lunch, I send "sandwiches" in wraps, or pita pockets. I have also taken bread sticks, covered with cream cheese, and wrapped meat and cheese around them - sort of an inside out sandwich. I send snack bags with cherry tomatoes, olives, sugar snaps, or baby-cut carrots and nuts. Almonds are filling and high protien, or mixed nuts. Sometimes, I send broiled chicken quarters, or a thermos of chili w/o beans, or homemade hearty soup. I try to rotate fish (tuna or smoked salmon) chicken or meat. Sometimes, I can find small steaks, that I can broil or grill ahead of time, and send them separate from a mayo'ed bun, lettuce and tomato. He can assemble his sandwich himself. Because I'm packing his lunch, I usually throw in some hershey kisses, or some small sweet thing, and always some fruit, whatever's in season. I try to send lots of little things, and send a variety. I try to keep in mind, calorie, carbs and sugar.

Hope this gives you some ideas.


----------



## Slkylo

salt and pepper said:
			
		

> I think some of us are missing the point! This guy is a construction worker , is over 200 lbs ,and pretty young! He wants food!
> Beef steak sandwich's,  calzones,  pasties.  Fruit and salads are for dessert!  Cheesecake will keep him going. when I worked with heavy equipment , I'd heat things in the engine compartment of a michine. Canned soup , pizza etc. Just don't forget about it or you will have a mess!!



I'm no stranger to cab warmed food. I just need a balance in the food to try and get rid of the belly. 

Over all, money isn't an issue. I work a nice dangerous job and I'm compensated for it. 

Just thank you all for the info and support!


----------



## joesfolk

I see you have gotten lots of help but may I offer this?  I think that you will find that unprocessed foods will stick with you longer than processed things.  Fresh fruits and veggies are often portion controlled by nature.  A tomatoe eaten like an apple with a small amount of salt can be a real treat in the late summer.  A big cucumber can give you a satisfying crunch, and there are apples for wvery kind of taste preference.  The biggest thing is remembering that you need food to live and not the other way around.  Maybe for just one meal a day eat what is good for you.  I find it easiest to do that at lunch especially when I am busy.  Then at the other meals when I have time to enjoy them I allow myself to be a little more free with my eating.  Hope this helps.


----------



## CWS4322

Welcome to DC! Pita pockets. A zippie of roasted chicken breast, another with veggies, e.g., tomatoes, cucumbers, lettuce, bean sprouts, shredded cheese to stuff in the pita pockets. Carrot and celery sticks. Hard boiled eggs. A can of smoked oysters or mussels. A mix of almonds and other nuts, raisins. I mix peanuts or pumpkin seeds, chex cereal, choc chips, raisins when I travel on the train for a snack food. If you have access to a cooler, a container of yogurt is always a good idea. I'm a protein person. I eat hb eggs as a snack. I don't eat a lot of carbs, but bring on the protein. Working construction, eggs or other protein would get you from one break to another more than a carb snack/meal will.


----------



## Slkylo

joesfolk said:
			
		

> I see you have gotten lots of help but may I offer this?  I think that you will find that unprocessed foods will stick with you longer than processed things.  Fresh fruits and veggies are often portion controlled by nature.  A tomatoe eaten like an apple with a small amount of salt can be a real treat in the late summer.  A big cucumber can give you a satisfying crunch, and there are apples for wvery kind of taste preference.  The biggest thing is remembering that you need food to live and not the other way around.  Maybe for just one meal a day eat what is good for you.  I find it easiest to do that at lunch especially when I am busy.  Then at the other meals when I have time to enjoy them I allow myself to be a little more free with my eating.  Hope this helps.



I agree with the unprocessed food 110% but as with all the lighter meals I'm not sure it's enough for the energy level I need to complete a day. 

With my job its hard to covey the level of labor I put out every day. We are a trench-less sewer and storm line rehabilitation company. Using a resin soaked felt liner we install it by inverting it with water pressure and cure it in place (CIPP) cured in place pipe. So it's tons, and tons of heavy lifting, hot weather, I live and work on Florida's west coast so heat and humidity play a huge part in my day to day. So I look at it as I'm a body builder that works out all day in a sauna.


----------



## Slkylo

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> Welcome to DC! Pita pockets. A zippie of roasted chicken breast, another with veggies, e.g., tomatoes, cucumbers, lettuce, bean sprouts, shredded cheese to stuff in the pita pockets. Carrot and celery sticks. Hard boiled eggs. A can of smoked oysters or mussels. A mix of almonds and other nuts, raisins. I mix peanuts or pumpkin seeds, chex cereal, choc chips, raisins when I travel on the train for a snack food. If you have access to a cooler, a container of yogurt is always a good idea. I'm a protein person. I eat hb eggs as a snack. I don't eat a lot of carbs, but bring on the protein. Working construction, eggs or other protein would get you from one break to another more than a carb snack/meal will.



I really like this idea. Sounds pretty balanced with enough protein for the work I do.


----------



## Slkylo

Pretty much i'm up at 0430 and off to work by 0500, I ride 4 miles to work on my bike which is about 25/30 min. It's go go go for about 12 to 18 hours a day, then another 4 miles home.  That may give some people a better idea of my life right now lol.


----------



## taxlady

joesfolk said:


> I see you have gotten lots of help but may I offer this?  I think that you will find that unprocessed foods will stick with you longer than processed things.  Fresh fruits and veggies are often portion controlled by nature.  A tomatoe eaten like an apple with a small amount of salt can be a real treat in the late summer.  A big cucumber can give you a satisfying crunch, and there are apples for wvery kind of taste preference.  The biggest thing is remembering that you need food to live and not the other way around.  Maybe for just one meal a day eat what is good for you.  I find it easiest to do that at lunch especially when I am busy.  Then at the other meals when I have time to enjoy them I allow myself to be a little more free with my eating.  Hope this helps.



Are you saying that you think eating what's good for you is less enjoyable or less tasty?


----------



## joesfolk

No, I'm saying that I often skip things that I can manage without when I am really busy and don't have the time to enjoy the full flavor of them.  In other words I just eat for the energy I get from the food.  I may just do some sliced meat (chicken etc) and some sliced veggies on the run, just to get the energy I need and to fill the hole in my belly.  When I have the time to savor my food I make myself something that takes more time to prepare.  This gentleman has specified that he is very busy and works at a very physically stressful job. IMHO what he needs is to take care of the basics at lunch and save the rest for when he has the time and energy to really enjoy them.  I mean he could do donuts and soda for lunch, no work, fast energy, but what would that gain him? He would be hungry again in minutes and he just doesn't have that kind of luxury.  I think it's key to get the essential nutrients in even if he has to forgo the cooking and prepping to do it.  But of course I am sure that you realized that when you made your last post.


----------



## taxlady

joesfolk said:


> No, I'm saying that I often skip things that I can manage without when I am really busy and don't have the time to enjoy the full flavor of them.  In other words I just eat for the energy I get from the food.  I may just do some sliced meat (chicken etc) and some sliced veggies on the run, just to get the energy I need and to fill the hole in my belly.  When I have the time to savor my food I make myself something that takes more time to prepare.  This gentleman has specified that he is very busy and works at a very physically stressful job. IMHO what he needs is to take care of the basics at lunch and save the rest for when he has the time and energy to really enjoy them.  I mean he could do donuts and soda for lunch, no work, fast energy, but what would that gain him? He would be hungry again in minutes and he just doesn't have that kind of luxury.  I think it's key to get the essential nutrients in even if he has to forgo the cooking and prepping to do it.  But of course I am sure that you realized that when you made your last post.



Okay, when you explain it that way it makes perfect sense.

I'm always concerned when I hear something that makes me think someone thinks healthy food doesn't taste good.

While I was visiting a friend, one of her friends kept telling her child to eat various foods on his plate because, "It's good for you." Well, this poor child certainly thought that "good for you" meant it was something he didn't want to eat. When it was time for strawberries for dessert, I told the little brat, "Those strawberries are good for you." He wouldn't eat them, though he had been happily eating them until I told him. His mother was furious with me.


----------



## Rocklobster

Slkylo said:


> Pretty much i'm up at 0430 and off to work by 0500, I ride 4 miles to work on my bike which is about 25/30 min. It's go go go for about 12 to 18 hours a day, then another 4 miles home.  That may give some people a better idea of my life right now lol.


Sounds like you would burn  lots of carbs. Are you overweight? "cus with lifestyle like that you shouldn't be.  Lots of cold, lean meats and greens for protein and vitamins(roughage too).  Fruit for carbs, 64 oz of water a day. I would stay away from bread products if you can. At least for on a daily basis. Are broth soups in a thermos bottle possible? Put more fruit and fruit juice than you could eat and drink in your lunch box. If energy levels feel like they are getting low, eat or drink some quickly.  .


----------



## Aunt Bea

Slkylo said:


> Pretty much i'm up at 0430 and off to work by 0500, I ride 4 miles to work on my bike which is about 25/30 min. It's go go go for about 12 to 18 hours a day, then another 4 miles home.  That may give some people a better idea of my life right now lol.




I don't understand where yer gut came from, I worked up a sweat and lost three pounds just reading this!  

I think rocklobster is on the right track, cut out the bread, pasta, beer and mayo for a couple weeks.


----------



## Slkylo

Aunt Bea said:
			
		

> I don't understand where yer gut came from, I worked up a sweat and lost three pounds just reading this!
> 
> I think rocklobster is on the right track, cut out the bread, pasta, beer and mayo for a couple weeks.



Yep, i eat lots of rice, pasta, breads. I don't like sweets. Beer is only a weekend thing.


----------



## betterthanabox

Here are my thoughts on how to get good nutrition and still lose weight.

The key is to have lots of fruits, veggies, protein, and fiber. You're gone a good portion of the day so I would say you need lunch and at least two snacks and plenty of drinks.

*Snack:* Whole Wheat Tortilla spread with a few tablespoons of peanut butter and a big handful of berries. Roll it up and toss it in the lunch box. As the berries get bruised, they make a delightful jam.

*Lunch:*
Grilled Chicken Sandwich with lots of veggies, an apple, a yogurt and some pretzels

*Snack:*
String Cheese, baby carrots, and a juice

That should keep you full most of the day, while providing you with energy and it's not too calorie dense. Let me know how your lunches turn out!


----------



## CWS4322

Another thing if you LIKE chick peas, kidney beans, etc., is to add some of those to your diet. A 3-bean salad with lemon juice and a bit of EVOO (and some seasoning--I like to add curry to mine) will be very filling and provide protein. If you have a juicer, juicing carrots, beets, greens, cukes, fruits, is a great way to get your vitamins. If you don't have a juicer, you usually can get one fairly inexpensively at yard sales or thrift stores. Of course, if you don't have a dishwasher, they can be a pain to clean--my theory as to why people get rid of them.


----------



## Merlot

You could try lettuce wraps, as a snack or lunch dependent on what you put in them   Basically replace the bread with a large lettuce leaf.. heres some links/ recipes Lettuce Wraps, How To Make Lettuce Wraps, Lettuce Tacos

Now that I remember them I think thats what I will start taking in my lunch, I'm a carb addict


----------



## CWS4322

Merlot said:


> You could try lettuce wraps, as a snack or lunch dependent on what you put in them   Basically replace the bread with a large lettuce leaf.. heres some links/ recipes Lettuce Wraps, How To Make Lettuce Wraps, Lettuce Tacos
> 
> Now that I remember them I think thats what I will start taking in my lunch, I'm a carb addict


Get over the carbs, Merlot, and come on the protein side of life. For lettuce wraps, I like romaine--put all the goodies in zippies, and then make them on site. I love cold steak sandwiches and cold steak in lettuce wraps with a splash of black bean sauce is divine. And, I think not too bad for you.


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> Get over the carbs, Merlot, and come on the protein side of life. For lettuce wraps, I like romaine--put all the goodies in zippies, and then make them on site. I love cold steak sandwiches and cold steak in lettuce wraps with a splash of black bean sauce is divine. And, I think not too bad for you.



For most of us getting rid of carbs goes hand in hand with more protein.

Low carb/high protein isn't all that healthy for everyone. You have Scandinavian ancestry, like me. At this time of the year our ancestors were living off seal willies and fish heads. High protein works for us.

As a friend of mine put it, "So perhaps if you and yours come from nice warm climes where olives grow on trees and clothing is optional, a low-carbohydrate diet makes about as much sense as giving up wine. But for those for whom fermenting honey was actually more convenient than fermenting grapes (what, after all, are a few bee strings when you don't have any grapes...) the situation, by which I mean the inherited metabolic situation, may be a little different."


----------



## Merlot

taxlady said:


> For most of us getting rid of carbs goes hand in hand with more protein.
> 
> Low carb/high protein isn't all that healthy for everyone. You have Scandinavian ancestry, like me. At this time of the year our ancestors were living off seal willies and fish heads. High protein works for us.
> 
> As a friend of mine put it, "So perhaps if you and yours come from nice warm climes where olives grow on trees and clothing is optional, a low-carbohydrate diet makes about as much sense as giving up wine. But for those for whom fermenting honey was actually more convenient than fermenting grapes (what, after all, are a few bee strings when you don't have any grapes...) the situation, by which I mean the inherited metabolic situation, may be a little different."


 
Well... I did take a blood type test just for the fun of it and it said I needed to eat protein primarily  As for ancestory, I am Irish/ German so not really sure what I should be eating I have switched to wholegrain carbs and thrown out the white bread and pasta!  I'm at least headed to a semi better start.


----------



## Merlot

CWS4322 said:


> Get over the carbs, Merlot, and come on the protein side of life. For lettuce wraps, I like romaine--put all the goodies in zippies, and then make them on site. I love cold steak sandwiches and cold steak in lettuce wraps with a splash of black bean sauce is divine. And, I think not too bad for you.


 

It sounds great and I have some romaine in my refrig, I can't wait until Monday's lunch...  ok well I can wait.. I'm ready for the weekend


----------



## 4meandthem

Canned tuna/shrimp or chicken over a bagged salad. (keep the dressing in another container)add some garbonzos or white beans for carbs.

Quinoa with nuts and veggies you like dressed lightly

Chicken sandwiches

sauteed Shrimp po boy

chili

grilled and marinated veggies with a little pasta and meat

My big one was a can of tuna in water dumped over a microwaved cup of instant brown rice and some sauteed spinach. I ate this for almost a year straight.Tastey but I lost my appetite for it eventually.


----------



## Merlot

4meandthem said:


> Canned tuna/shrimp or chicken over a bagged salad. (keep the dressing in another container)add some garbonzos or white beans for carbs.
> 
> Quinoa with nuts and veggies you like dressed lightly
> 
> Chicken sandwiches
> 
> sauteed Shrimp po boy
> 
> chili
> 
> grilled and marinated veggies with a little pasta and meat
> 
> My big one was a can of tuna in water dumped over a microwaved cup of instant brown rice and some sauteed spinach. I ate this for almost a year straight.Tastey but I lost my appetite for it eventually.


 
I am like you, I can eat the same thing everyday and be ok with it so I usually find something and stick with it, maybe adding a few seasonal things here and there. (in fact I may try your idea, it sounds great to me!) 
I can't do bagged salad, I have a _personal_ dislike for stalks in my salad, it drives me crazy to go to a restaurant and get a salad full of stalks.. maybe my one pet peeve!


----------



## Dawgluver

BTW, Slkylo, 4meandthem is a weight lifter.  His food needs might be similar to yours.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I suggest steel cut rolled oats for breakfast.  You need that just to get to work.  I also think you should increase your water intake, just the heat you work in is a giant strike.  Make sure you toss in some gatorade type fluids, too.

(don't you just hate when some old lady goes all Mom on you?)


----------



## 4meandthem

I am no Bodybuilder! I am a Powerlifter. I cannot diet like a Bodybuilder.
Diet is the sport to them. Strength is the sport to us.

I like my food too much!


----------



## 4meandthem

PF.......I like your quote at the bottom!


----------



## Dawgluver

4meandthem said:
			
		

> I am no Bodybuilder! I am a Powerlifter. I cannot diet like a Bodybuilder.
> Diet is the sport to them. Strength is the sport to us.
> 
> I like my food too much!



Oops!  Didn't know the words.  Sorry!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

4meandthem said:


> PF.......I like your quote at the bottom!



I may need to change it...  I've dropped 27 pounds...and not on my foot.


----------



## Dawgluver

Fantastic, PF!  That's more than a foot weighs!  With attached calf!  (CSI: Missoula)


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I may need to change it...  I've dropped 27 pounds...and not on my foot.



That is fantastic!   

It seems like just a couple of weeks ago it was 18! 

How are you doing it?


----------



## Merlot

4meandthem said:


> I am no Bodybuilder! I am a Powerlifter. I cannot diet like a Bodybuilder.
> Diet is the sport to them. Strength is the sport to us.
> 
> I like my food too much!


 
I am a certified strength training specialist (just a _*small*_ certificate that will run out if I don't get it renewed along with my therapy degree)  Unfortunately I only get to practice on nsg home patients  Come on lift that 5 lb bar! _You can do eet_!!!!    

I also sit on my butt at home eating chips watching The Biggest Loser and then go into work wanting to scream at the patients "Ten more you lazy cow, NO EXCUSES!"   but really, I'm nice.. I promise


----------

